# Libya acquiring 12-15 Su35s, other Russian jets



## CougarKing (20 Oct 2009)

More toys for Colonel Qaddafi.



> *Libya To Buy Russian Fighter Jets For $1B: Report*
> By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> Published: 19 Oct 2009 08:23
> 
> ...


----------

